# Lock 4x4



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

My dealer told me that the XT had to be completely stopped and in neutral before locking it in 4x4. Is this the case? It would be handy to switch it on the fly when you come to a 'tricky' spot.

Kevin


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The dealer is correct in this case 

You could potentially cause damage to the gears and the 4WD sensor if you switch to LOCK mode while in motion and it mentions that in the owners book too.

There are only very rare occassions where you need to use the LOCK mode anyway, driving on sealed roads is not one of them.


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

Based on the photos from your aussie forum I would say you'd be the guy to know! I sent your photos to a colleague that just bought an Xtrail to show him what the vehicle can do!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

hummmm,

I usually do the same when switching into "lock" mode, I mean being motionless and in neutral (easy enough with stick shift),

but what the ESM says is that you should not switch when your wheels are slipping:




Electronic Service Manual said:


> NOTE:
>  If front wheels are slipping in 2WD mode, do not switch to AUTO or LOCK. This can cause difficulties for the system.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

that's right if all wheels are rolling at about the same speed there is no problem with switching to auto or lock


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I've seen videos of the Mercedes M-Class and the '06 Grand Vitara, under power, with one wheel coming off the ground due to the contortions of the test road. In both cases, the lifted wheel spun about one revolution before the traction control detected the wheelspin, and the brakes snubbed the rotation. I'm not surprised they behaved similarly because it's said they have the same stability/traction control system. The performance of this system appears crude to me, and I suspect a faster-reacting system would work better.

I expect the Nissan system is better and would show very little wheelspin in the same situation. Is this correct?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

X-Traction said:


> I expect the Nissan system is better and would show very little wheelspin in the same situation. Is this correct?


Traction Control is not available on the Australia version of the exy, so in this situation you see me in below, the rear wheel did not spin at all when it was lifted off the ground and I was in LOCK mode.

http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img134&image=stocktonweekendcharmhaven0378x.jpg


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The dealer is correct in this case
> 
> You could potentially cause damage to the gears and the 4WD sensor if you switch to LOCK mode while in motion and it mentions that in the owners book too.
> 
> There are only very rare occassions where you need to use the LOCK mode anyway, driving on sealed roads is not one of them.


I quite dont agree with you in this one Jalal. The only 4wd system that needs you to stop is when you are selecting 4WD low in a vehicle that has one.

You can select Lock at the speed you want, but it's not recommended to do it if you are turning or if the wheels are sleeping already.

But it's unlikely that it will cause any damage, since i've tested the wheel sliping thingy already, and the 4wd starts working when the wheels stop spinning...

And Remember that lock mode returns to Auto after 30kph.

And In my opinion, just leave it on auto, if you get stuck it will be because of the lack of wheel travel or lsd... The auto mode is very fast to react, even in sand.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

driftking said:


> You can select Lock at the speed you want, but it's not recommended to do it if you are turning or if the wheels are sleeping already.


Yah, I think this was the only thing the manual was mentioning. I think switching while driving is fine. I do it, but at slower speed with no brake or gas applied.


----------

